# Attic Fan for Roof Split by Loft Dormer



## Robo_geek (May 1, 2011)

s_nguyen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a TH with a loft level for which I'd like to install an attic fan to circulate out the hot air. The whole front of the roof is attic space. The loft is constructed such that it extends from the peak of the roof toward the back of the house leaving about 5 ft of attic space to the roof end. In addition, it has a dormer which splits that back attic space into 2 areas. In effect, there are 3 separate areas that require circulation, the largest of which is the front side of the roof. However, the HOA will not allow front installation. Is there a way to install an attic fan that will circulate air across all 3 areas? Looking forward to your ideas!
> 
> ...


It might help to include some sort of sketch or diagram. In some cases a ridge vent may help, but that could require significant cost to install unless the roof is being replaced. There is also 'Cobra' ridge vent from GAF which is a 'stealth' ridge vent.


----------

